# whats the most boring army to play or play against?



## adadrian (Aug 27, 2012)

whats the most boring army to play with or to play against??
in your opinion


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Grey Knights and any list that spams fliers.

Also any list that makes use of allies and then proceeds to bring more than 1 special character.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

There's not really a boring army, so much as a boring list. Each army brings something different to experience while you play. The spam and uber competitive net lists are what's boring. You'll either find yourself with nothing to counter the list and just be waiting to be killed or, less often, you'll have the key unit to crushing that list and use that unit for most of your kills. In a non-tournament setting, lists should be imaginative and fun to play, whether you win or lose.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok, apart from spam lists, I find facing SMs quite boring, for some reason. I suppose it could be due to two Daemon Princes, but I just do.

As a generalisation I love facing really challenging lists. At a triple crown me and my partner faced a really well written SW list, and their was 1 kill point in it. At was the best game, as in the second we got our asses handed to us, and in the third game we lost a unit of chosen to a 15 man stealer unit. They had 3 MCs though, so I don't really feel sorry.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Space Wolves with 6 Long Fang packs, or 50 IG behind a defense line that goes to ground every turn then gets orders to stand up and fire.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

IG can't hide behind barricades ki,e that. When they get up they can't shoot. If you go to ground at the end of your turn you stay like that _to the end of your next turn_, not its start.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Archaon18 said:


> IG can't hide behind barricades ki,e that. When they get up they can't shoot. If you go to ground at the end of your turn you stay like that _to the end of your next turn_, not its start.


Oh yes they can muahahaha

get back in the fight takes effect immediately and specifies they can shoot and assault as normal


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Grey Knights in general bore me on either side of the table. They have an answer to literally everything just as a standard model-- you don't really have to do much to play the army, regardless of what you bring. It's one of those things that just sort of plays itself, and even if you do everything right against it, it's still got a pretty good chance of beating you. Grey Knights ultimately are boring because they're mechanically so unbalanced that it's just not a game with them. A squad or two of Grey Knights in Apocalypse, or an allied detachment? Cool. A whole army of them? Not as much.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Armies aren't boring, players are boring.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Armies aren't boring, players are boring.


Is this cause you play gk? :grin:

But magpies right. When i play guard even i get bored of some of the list i run so i just mix it up with a weird one here and there


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Armies aren't boring, players are boring.


Well said. Also, people moaning is boring.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Grey armies are boring. 

I can deal with spam lists, but people who use unpainted armies go to the special hell. Three colours and a devlan mud wash isn't difficult.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Grey armies are boring.
> 
> I can deal with spam lists, but people who use unpainted armies go to the special hell. Three colours and a devlan mud wash isn't difficult.


This ^

I don't care if a grey knight touched you as a child, facing a grey army is the ultimate snoozefest... because you can't even take a moment to enjoy some eyecandy whenever your opponent is doing his thing.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

falcoso's Necrons, because I always lose in 6th 

More seriously, noobs are the most boring to play against, because I always win with no effort and that sucks.

Midnight


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

i actually enjoy playing against noobs.

for one, i love teaching people how to play the game, and they can surprise you.

i dont really see any army as boring, and as magpie said, its the people.
if i had to say anything was boring, it would be either grey armies, or players who are really up themselves and/or disrespectful.

they bore me shitless


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I haven't generaly played against any spam lists, but Necrons are by far the most boring army to play against for me. No matter how much you kill them they keep coming back.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

"Grey Knights are boring". 

I'm going to have to disagree. There is a lot of room in that codex for varied and interesting armies. It's the Net List Grey Knights that are boring.

Net Lists in general bother me actually. Too many eggs, not enough baskets usually, or enough Spam to make that skit from Monty Python tame in comparison.

anwy2MPT5RE

Seriously, your typical spam list is not clever, good or even worth looking at for longer than a couple minutes before shaking your head and going to find a more interesting game.


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

haha, thats an awesome episode... one i havent seen before


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I find Daemons boring because they're a binary equation:

Did you kill enough of the models that just Deep Struck in front of you to survive/win their following assault phase? Yes/No.

Do you therefore win the game? Yes/No.

It's really that simple, and ergo, boring. Same applies to Drop Pod armies. Sure, there are tactics and stuff like bubblewrap and spreading out and some luck regarding scatters, but at the end of the day you either have a good shooting phase or you don't.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

HUMYN HYBRID said:


> haha, thats an awesome episode... one i havent seen before


I highly recommend picking up the box set of their series. They're all quite good.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Well gk arnt auto win as you say i played 3 or 4 games and did not win they didnt fit my play style.So i went back to eldar oh and when i play noobs in less there coky i normaly make it so its really close and i lose so they feel good and have a good time.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i dont like armies where i cant have a fun time with my opponent, although i wish that he had completely painted stuff but i cant argue that when i cant keep my painting skills on only 1 army.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

What were you using at triple crown? i ask because if its the same event ive been to them all 




Archaon18 said:


> Ok, apart from spam lists, I find facing SMs quite boring, for some reason. I suppose it could be due to two Daemon Princes, but I just do.
> 
> As a generalisation I love facing really challenging lists. At a triple crown me and my partner faced a really well written SW list, and their was 1 kill point in it. At was the best game, as in the second we got our asses handed to us, and in the third game we lost a unit of chosen to a 15 man stealer unit. They had 3 MCs though, so I don't really feel sorry.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Grey knights. Before you figure out how to beat them, they slaughter you every game. After you figure out how to beat them, you slaughter them every game. Its boring killing same eight-model army over and over again (Or getting killed by them over and over again)- More importantly, its boring _seeing_ the same eight-model army over and over again. My bathroom sink could beat people with GK. If you are reading this and are about to write a wall of words telling me how GK take skill to play, please push yourself back from the keyboard and actually say the words that you are about to type out loud- That way, you can realize how stupid those words are, and not type them.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Horde armies are fairly boring to face. I played a kid earlier in the year, he had SM's I was using my nids and every one of my phases was longer than his entire turn. Even planning ahead with strategy it took 5m+ to move everything, shooting was fairly quick but made longer because he'd already lost interest in the game because he had no interaction. Combat was ridiculous though, rolling 50+ dice in 2 or 3 separate combats was time consuming 

Of course it might have been the fact that, like I said, he was a kid (well, 15ish) and kids these days have no attention spam... oh look a squirrel!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

8 scythes is the most boring thing on the planet to play against. so much so that it puts me off playing 6th ed


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

mcmuffin said:


> 8 scythes is the most boring thing on the planet to play against. so much so that it puts me off playing 6th ed


Is this something you've actually seen or just basing it on the possibility of it happening?


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Grey knights. Before you figure out how to beat them, they slaughter you every game. After you figure out how to beat them, you slaughter them every game. Its boring killing same eight-model army over and over again (Or getting killed by them over and over again)- More importantly, its boring _seeing_ the same eight-model army over and over again. My bathroom sink could beat people with GK. If you are reading this and are about to write a wall of words telling me how GK take skill to play, please push yourself back from the keyboard and actually say the words that you are about to type out loud- That way, you can realize how stupid those words are, and not type them.


I make a list before I had up to my FLGS and play with it all day (unless someone wants to play a different point value). I must have lucked out because the day I played against GK for the first time I happened to have 2 Doomsday Arks... Let's just say it was a very short game, that ended in one of the players bitching about how OP the newest Codex was...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Whole lotta GK hate, eh? Gotta say, I kind of agree. My buddy plays GK and there's very rarely close games. Pretty much a blow out either way. Seems like if he's playing a new list I'll run him, or if I've tried altering my list to try out something new he'll run me. Mind you, the games where he plays GK and IG as allies it can get pretty messy. That's a tough combination for my BA's to beat. For me, the closer the game the more fun- regardless of the armies.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Ive been stuck in this annoying rut at the bunker, At every tournament there are 7568723457893457892397845 veteran spam lists that either include 15-20 meltas or plasmas. It's getting really old and boring. But other than that, I find flier spam builds quite bland. Also, just Space wolves in general I find quite boring, to me SM are better in taste, but hey, that's just me


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

and about the GK hate? I find it ironic that even though theyre made for killing Daemons, I manage to wipe the floor with them. Oh you brought paladins? Purifiers? Dreadknights?
My answer: three 8 man Flamer units

edit: sorry for the double post


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I find vanilla sm to be the most boring. It all feels so samey.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

While I lean towards vanilla SM, I have to think that, as said before, there is no army that's boring, but play styles that are boring.

In my most recent game, me and my Tau playing friend made lists out of the worst stuff in our codex's.

And so I fielded 40 flayed ones led by Szeras and he fielded tons of Kroot and Aun'Va.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The Sturk said:


> While I lean towards vanilla SM, I have to think that, as said before, there is no army that's boring, but play styles that are boring.


That about sums up my feelings there. Players are boring, not armies. A good player can make a list that's both interesting (maybe even fluffy) and competetive without spamming nonsense and trying to play "cheese"*.

Then again good players don't troll other players with "cheese" just to feel better about themselves either.

*My defenition for cheese lists may differ from many peoples. Just for clarification: to me cheese lists are the nonsense, 1 trick spam armies certian parts of the internet think are really good and insist there is no counter for.....and then wonder why it loses when a better player comes along with your basic "all-comers" list they made three months ago (as in wrote the list three months ago, and then didn't bother changing it because it's still a good list) and wipes the floor with them.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Zion said:


> That about sums up my feelings there. Players are boring, not armies. A good player can make a list that's both interesting (maybe even fluffy) and competetive without spamming nonsense and trying to play "cheese"*.


1. Spamming is fluffy. MSU is fluffy. The Imperial Guard consists of billions of squads of 10 men, in flak armour, in Chimerae. Space Marines are units of 5 or 10 in Razorbacks and Rhinos or Drop Pods. That's facts. Deploying a horde of inadequately equipped troopers didn't work out for humanity in 1914, it doesn't suddenly start working for them in the 41st millenium. Sure, men like Chenkov still do it, but for every one like him there's another with an equally high success rate using far better methods.

2. Good lists are spam lists, by and large. 3x9/3x8 Flamers of Tzeentch is simply better than anything else you could take in that slot, or for those points. Screamers likewise. They're very efficient against pretty much everything, so why not take lots of them? Think of the competitive lists everyone hates on, and achieved at tournaments:
Razorwolves, which was 3x Long Fangs as Heavy Support. It just was. That's the list. Then it's Razorbacks with Grey Hunters and Rune Priests. Spam.
Necron Airforce. It's large numbers of Night Scythes and Doom Scythes with small units of Warriors/Immortals in. Spam.
Leafblower. Lots of Chimerae containing Veterans with Hydra, Vendetta and Company Command Squad support. Spam.
Daemon Flamers. 3x9 Flamers, x9 Screamers (or something like that, I'm not familiar with the list) with 5x6/7 Plaguebearers to score. Spam.

Surely there's a correlation between these lists' success and the fact that the thing they have in common is unit spam? (And shooting, but mainly spam and MSU). If good players could achieve just as highly with varied lists, I find it hard to believe they'd choose not to.

Midnight


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

For me, any army that sits back a long ways and "snipes" at me the whole time. And since I play GK, you understand why lol. Honestly, I dont have a boring army to play against. Each can be a challange in it's own right. I'm more of the book that players are boring. I've had one that was texting the whole time so I had to keep repeating what I was saying or after I moved I'd have to explain (again) what I did. At the end, he accused me of cheating. Lucky for me, I was doing a battle report on that game so I had pics, drawings, and written out all the moves/CC/shooting. 
As for all the GK hate? I get it. But GK can be fun to play against. It's all in the list (and player). I, for one, dont like doing the lists that everyone else is doing. I use strike squads alot, reg terms, have only 2 razorbacks and 1 LR in a game at any one time. Less than that if the points are lower. But I never play the same way two games in a row. That's where, I think, the key comes into it. If the first game I used a lot of DS skulls to bring my squads in, then the second game I may start with everything on the board. 
Win, lose, I dont care. Just want to have fun.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Grey Knights for boring to play and boring to play against.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Broading speaking, I agree with the other posters who have said it's players that are boring not the armies per se, but lists can be boring if they're not competitively tuned, and the opponent isn't making an effort to get the best performance out of said list. I like being challenged in games or I nod off, but luckily my group are like-minded and have large collections, so many styles of lists with a variety of units can be fielded.

If that means that the effective units within a Codex are spammed, then cool, but even the less effective units can be built lean and mean to perform the best they can be.

So yea, so long as the people aren't boring (or waac'ers) I'll happily face off against any army list really.


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

Turnip86 said:


> Horde armies are fairly boring to face.


i disagree here... i love horde armies!!! yes, i am a tau player, so the fact that i have a time limit to eradicate as many foes as i can before im slaughtered is quite an entertainment for me.... BRING IT ON, HORMAGAUNTS!!!!


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

HOBO said:


> If that means that the effective units within a Codex are spammed, then cool, but even the less effective units can be built lean and mean to perform the best they can be.
> .


hehe, my stealthsuits look up to you. i never play without my trusty stealthsuits. if it wernt for them,my first and second turn would not go as well against heavy support units, or horde units


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

I dont find any particular list boring Except maybe Mech spam lists in tournements but even then sometimes the challange of overcoming such a list can be a thrill. Every other list that people have complained about Like Grey knights I fail to see the issue with. I've been playing for over year and even when the old necron codex was kicking I have never lost to grey knights. Not Draigo wing, Not Razorspam and not those Coteaz lists. Honestly its as simple as staying out of charge range until you can overwhelm them with your superior numbers (20 Man Phearon hoard FTW or in old-crons 10 Destroyers and a destroyer lord) and I really cant grasp why somepeople find it so hard. Infact I can go as far as saying as I love grey knights simply because I know i will win.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Eldar... I can just ignore the trickery. Its all tricks.

or alternatively nids. #Baal Predator + Storm Raven
gg


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

There is one Eldar player in my local meta and he's by far the worst, both boredom-wise and sportsmanship-wise.

All of his lists are the same: Eldar + the bare minimum squad of dire avengers on a barebones Wave Serpent, 3 bike guardians and everything else in war walkers and fire prisms, the only exceptions ever to this profile are fire dragons.

The fact he's always rules lawyering even if he knows he's wrong, nitpicking over quarters of inches and arguing about every instance of cover and LoS makes it a real pain to play with him. Which is why we most often avoid to.

Other than that I've never really had problems with boredom, we're just a bunch of casuals after all.


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, I've been out of the my FLGS for a little while now(still play with my friends though), the game truly didn't get boring unless one of the players got frustrated with the game or someone brought a deathstar list(MEQ armies were the typical thing that was at my store). 

Even our local Daemon hunters player who ran a pretty bare bones(but pretty) list never got boring. Due to the banter and regular taunts between the two of us (daring him to tank shock my old Necron lord who had a WS, me charging his knight with warriors to give them a proper beating up close, watching a Justicar kill Nightbringer with a force weapon, the list goes on...) turned what could have been a relatively boring game into a fun one.

But I do know that using the same tricks over and over again can get annoying and kill the mood for your opponent. My mass teleporting army using the Duo of Obyron and Zahndrekh got old real fast once I began to piecemeal his armies tanks one by one. So I guess cheese is bad like you guys have said.


----------



## Wandering_Saint (Nov 6, 2012)

As a tyranid player, one of the most frustrating armies to play against is anything in Power Armour. Seriously. I understand that my troop choices are only a step or two above Grots in terms of usability, but when you lob 24+ twin-linked shots at a squad of 10 Space Marines, I expect to see blood. Meanwhile, in the shooting phase, I'm pulling off tenths of my army at a time due to AP5 bolterfire, and I'm lucky if I can get my genestealers in a place to recreate some Space Hulk, even with Infiltrate.
Not to mention, with all MEQ armies, it's the same thing, with one or two little spices.


----------

